# Goats and high tensile fencing?



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am formulating my plan to separate my buck/wethers into a separate area on our land. The area I will be keeping them is partially fenced by 5 strand high tensile electric fence. Anyone use this type of fencing with goats? How did it work? What was your experience?


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have 5 strand electric fence in part of my winter paddock. So far, we've just had 4 does in there, aged 2 and 3. They touched it once when they first arrived and haven't tried it again since. Sometimes I gate them out of the paddock directly beside the barn by using a gate of hot wire that isn't hot. They're smart and know not to chance it. 

We'll see how we do when the kids arrive....if they ever arrive! Can you tell I've been on kid watch for 7 days and still not sure if she's close...  

Bucks on the other hand, in my limited experience, are not to be trusted.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use almost all electric fence (except on my kid pen) But i have braided fence. I like it better thenw wire. But the electric works well.
beth


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

I use electronet by Premier1. I LOVE it. It is very durable. I fence off the hill behind my house. It is almost straight up and through the brambles and briars. I use it all year...through snow and ice even. The only thing I do is add T-posts in the corners for extra support. We the ground gets wet...the posts will tend to sag. I re-position them and we are fine. I keep bucks in one pen and does in another. Most of the time they can see each other. I use the super energizer 4 by Parmak...GREAT fencer!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Also use the electronet by Premier1 and really like it, but it did not work during heavy snow. That might not be a problem, though, if you have a place to keep them (in the big barn?) in the event these heavy snowfalls become the norm around here


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

We also get heavy snow. I add step-in posts and a top strand of white tape (electric). When we start to get a build-up I can move to electricity to that strand. My goaties respect the fence and during the winter...even when it isn't on...they still stay in!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Adding the top strand of electrified white tape is a great idea - I'll have to to keep that tucked in the back of my mind for next winter - thanks


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I use 6 strand high tensile electric fence and have for years. I do use a 50 mile fencer on 3 miles of fence wire so it delivers an intense shock. Easy to put in very little upkeep. All my goats have horns so woven wire was not a good option. If i had to do it all over again ...I would do it the same way because it works so well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is a great discussion because I was looking at a property for a friend adn the owner said the portion we could use is all tensile fenced in for cattle. 

I figured we could make smaller pens with teh cattle panels and use the extra wire fencing for like a pasture/browsing when someone is home just in case of escape artists until they can be trusted.


----------

